# Genius Sw-5.1 1800



## yancarlomix (Feb 10, 2018)

Hola colegas, me trajeron un subwoofer genius y tiene un canal quemado , los intente reparar pero como soy un principiante por asidente dañe las pista de dicho subwoofer ahora necesito el pdf de este subwoofer o el diagrama se lo agradezco ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2018)

Cuando te traigan un trabajo lo primero que se hace se busca el manual, si no se tiene y tiene que sacar un componente y no eres muy ducho para ello, fotografía la placa....
En que consitio tu reparación?
Por otro lado hablas de un subwofer y hablas de canales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2018)

Por favor sube fotos grandes y nítidas de la zona dañada : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## yancarlomix (Feb 11, 2018)

saludo de nuevo aca estoy espero su consejos para ver como areglo esto jejeje


----------



## KareDany (Feb 12, 2018)

Fíjate si es este esquema que te adjunto.

Saludos:

KareDany.


----------



## yancarlomix (Feb 12, 2018)

*H*ola que tal*,* acá estamo*s* de nuevo pues le cuento que no me sir*v*ieron *é*sto*s* esquemas. porque los integrado*s* que tiene *é*ste subwofer es bt4830 y tiene 19 patas*, *ser*á* difícil la reparaci*ó*n de éste subwoofer*,* mi modo hay *que* seg*u*ir buscando a*_*ver que se encuentra y de ante mano gra*c*ias a todos por el aporte.


----------



## KareDany (Feb 13, 2018)

Fíjate en este otro esquema de Genius. Este tiene un circuito integrado de salida de 19 pines (STA540SA), que tengo entendido es equivalente al que buscas (BT4830).

Un saludo de:

KareDany.


----------



## yancarlomix (Feb 16, 2018)

*G*ra*c*ias y saludo y espero que me sirva

karedany

Saludo le informo que no me sirvió ese esquema si encontrara el data de el integrado bt4830 hay me fijara el desempeño de cada patas de el dicho integrado que difícil Se me ha hecho reparar este pequeño error de principiante que cometí uf


----------



## Jascenzi (May 5, 2018)

Buenas noches. Tengo un un Home Theater Genius SW 5.1 1800; todas las cornetas estan bien, pero no suenan, mientras que la salida de audifono (la que esta en el control de volumen cableado) funciona perfectamente. Mi pregunta es si la causa es que se quemaron las salidas o si son los integrados de audio BT4830 dañados...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

O se dañó el Jack dónde enchufás loa auriculares o lo más probable es que se haya cortado internamente alguno de los cables de ese control de volumen cableado.

*No creo que sea el* STA540SA (equivalente al TDA7377)
Saludos !


----------



## Jascenzi (May 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O se dañó el Jack dónde enchufás loa auriculares o lo más probable es que se haya cortado internamente alguno de los cables de ese control de volumen cableado.


 
Uhmm dejame ver si te explico mejor. El Home Theather tiene 5 salidas, una a una fueron dejando de funcionar; al principio pensé que eran las cornetas dañadas, pero al probarlas en la única salida que funcionaba me di cuenta que eran las salidas. Luego dejaron de funcionar todas. La del control de volumen tiene una salida para auriculares o auxiliar, esa sigue funcionando, de hecho la uso conectando un equipo pequeño allí como auxiliar. Así que la pregunta es cómo se si son los integrados BT4830 (por cierto el reemplazo es el BT4840) que están dañados?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

El datasheet dice que tiene STA540SA  , y el tuyo tiene BT4840 ?

Parece que son todos iguales , integrados de estéreo de auto de 19 patas , compatibles  , aunque alguno podría tener distinta distribución . . .


----------



## windsor (Dic 12, 2019)

Hola*,* buenas*,* tengo un problema*,* no encuentro la forma de poder tomar del punto soldado para poderlo re*e*mplazar con otra entrada*,* ayúdenme por favor*,* se arruinó esa parte.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

No se entiende qué quieres, y menos sin signos de puntuación.

Acá te dejo cada pin de los conectores, a cuál corresponde. No se si eso es lo que quieres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2019)

Y la masa sería la pista ancha , no ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y la masa sería la pista ancha , no ?



ESatamente...


----------



## josegmarchanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola amigos buenos dias, tengo un pequeño problema, y quería que me ayudaran a resolverlo... hace días me regalaron un home theatre marca Genius, el cual no tiene el control de volumen cableado y quería saber como puedo poner directo el audio o colocarle potenciómetros para yo mismo realizarle un control de volumen ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en el tema, adjunto las fotos para que vean como es la tarjeta, tampoco tengo la fuente de poder,  quiero saber que conexiones tengo que hacer para poder ponerlas a funcionar.


----------



## 113wk (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola si tiene el comector del control lo unico es juntar el cable azul y el blanco para que el funcione


----------



## Jascenzi (Ago 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El datasheet dice que tiene STA540SA  , y el tuyo tiene BT4840 ?
> 
> Parece que son todos iguales , integrados de estéreo de auto de 19 patas , compatibles  , aunque alguno podría tener distinta distribución . . .


Hola. Aun no he conseguido reparar mi equipo. Sigo con la misma pregunta: sea cual sea el integrado que tiene (cuando destapo el equipo me aparece la BT4830) ¿Como puedo saber si es el integrado el que esta dañado, o son simplemente las salidas? Aclaro que las cornetas, 6 en total, funcionan perfectamente (ya se han probado en otro equipo que no es mio). 
Gracias nuevamente. 
PD: El equipo es un Home Theather Genius SW 5.1 1800 (sonaba espectacular, lastima que se daño)


----------



## parrainfante (Nov 22, 2020)

Exacto los esquemas que han subido no son los de ese equipo, tengo uno igual, por reparar

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020

La idea es eliminar control de volumen y ponerlo la entrada directa a cada canal, pues un amigo daño la pastilla que controla volumen en este, por estar inventando,


----------



## estiven nieto (Feb 25, 2021)

*B*uen día*,* tengo un *G*enius 5.1 1020 que solo sirve el Subwoofer: 14,5 *Watts ¿M*e pueden dar ideas de que puede ser*? A*gradezco*,* soy nuevo en ésto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Minimo tenes instrumentos, mediste algo, sabes algo de electronica?
Busca el manual de servicio (no se si entre los post lo subieron)


----------



## Myke1122 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren excelente. Tengo el siguiente problema:
Tengo un Home Theather genius sw 5.1 1800, este equipo tiene un control por cable conectado a la placa madre para encender, subir y bajar el volumen y los bajos del equipo. A mí se me ha dañado el trayecto de cable que va desde el subwoofer (ahí está la placa madre) hasta el control, así que la solución que se me ocurre es hacer contacto entre los 10 cm de cable que tengo desde la placa madre, y que el equipo siempre esté encendido.
Adjunto fotos de la placa del control para ver si alguien me ayuda diciendo que cables tengo que unir. Muchas gracias
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2021)

Si Ok , encenderá , pero cómo manejarás volumen y graves ? Quedará mudo.

Mejor reemplazar los cables dañados !


----------



## Myke1122 (Sep 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Ok , encenderá , pero cómo manejarás volumen y graves ? Quedará mudo.
> 
> Mejor reemplazar los cables dañados !


Intenté en cortar la sección del cable que estaba dañado y volví a empalmar los cables respetando sus respectivos colores y no encendía, por lo que sospecho que la placa del control tenga algún componente dañado. No existe una forma de empalmar ciertos cables y que quede encendido, con el volumen al máximo y los graves al máximo?


----------



## malesi (Sep 26, 2021)

Myke1122 dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren excelente. Tengo el siguiente problema:
> Tengo un Home Theather genius sw 5.1 1800, este equipo tiene un control por cable conectado a la placa madre para encender, subir y bajar el volumen y los bajos del equipo. A mí se me ha dañado el trayecto de cable que va desde el subwoofer (ahí está la placa madre) hasta el control, así que la solución que se me ocurre es hacer contacto entre los 10 cm de cable que tengo desde la placa madre, y que el equipo siempre esté encendido.
> Adjunto fotos de la placa del control para ver si alguien me ayuda diciendo que cables tengo que unir. Muchas gracias
> .Ver el archivo adjunto 272108Ver el archivo adjunto 272110




Este esta roto, o que tiene debajo que no se distingue.


----------



## Myke1122 (Sep 26, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Este esta roto, o que tiene debajo que no se distingue.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272124


Ahí unas fotos mejor enfocadas, ese potenciómetro tiene la función de ser un potenciómetro y un interruptor a la vez, por eso tiene esa pieza debajo del mismo, lo probé con un voltímetro y funciona correctamente


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

Myke1122 dijo:


> Intenté en cortar la sección del cable que estaba dañado y volví a empalmar los cables respetando sus respectivos colores y no encendía, por lo que sospecho que la placa del control tenga algún componente dañado. No existe una forma de empalmar ciertos cables y que quede encendido, con el volumen al máximo y los graves al máximo?


Intentando, tiene pocas posibilidades de resolver su tema. Trate de usar criterios que lo lleven a la solución, las ocurrencias sin argumentos sólidos suelen traer mas problemas a los existentes. 
Este es un equipo chino incluido los integrados y ellos en general, no publican información de lo que fabrican, casi siempre, con la idea de que el comprador lo use y si no funciona lo tire, por eso son mucho mas baratos, que los de occidente en general.
No quiere decir que no sepan hacer cosas muy buenas, pero tienen otros precios.
Para hacerlo bien y tener oportunidad usted va a necesitar un *cautin o soldador*, *estaño* para recomponer y resoldar  los cables dañados y un *polimetro o tester* si es posible *con beeper*   para medir continuidad eléctrica y unos hilos de cables de diametro parecido a los que se han roto. Esto sería  lo mínimo para empezar. Despues hay que trabajar un rato.
Estuve viendo el circuito del lado del impreso y uno de los potenciómetros de volumen tiene adosado la* llave de corte,* que muy posiblemente sirva para prender y apagar el equipo.
Yo le sugiero que empiece por ese circuito y despues vaya resolviendo lo demas. Tiene que ser prolijo y evitar los cortocircuitos entre cables o partes.
Quedo en espera


----------



## Myke1122 (Sep 26, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Intentando, tiene pocas posibilidades de resolver su tema. Trate de usar criterios que lo lleven a la solución, las ocurrencias sin argumentos sólidos suelen traer mas problemas a los existentes.
> Este es un equipo chino incluido los integrados y ellos en general, no publican información de lo que fabrican, casi siempre, con la idea de que el comprador lo use y si no funciona lo tire, por eso son mucho mas baratos, que los de occidente en general.
> No quiere decir que no sepan hacer cosas muy buenas, pero tienen otros precios.
> Para hacerlo bien y tener oportunidad usted va a necesitar un *cautin o soldador*, *estaño* para recomponer y resoldar  los cables dañados y un *polimetro o tester* si es posible *con beeper*   para medir continuidad eléctrica y unos hilos de cables de diametro parecido a los que se han roto. Esto sería  lo mínimo para empezar. Despues hay que trabajar un rato.
> ...


Ya probé todos los componentes de la placa del control con las herramientas básicas y sirven correctamente, luego soldé los cables de la placa del control a los cables de la placa principal y no hace nada, no enciende ni el LED del control; algo que me causó curiosidad, es que al medir voltaje entre el cable #8, el negro grueso (tierra), y el cable #3, amarillo, no arroja voltaje alguno (estos 2 cables son los que en teoría encienden el equipo, ya que son los cables que van directamente a la llave de corte ubicada en el potenciómetro superior, por lo que a mi razonamiento y lógica, el problema no está en el circuito del control


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

Entonces va a tener que empezar por el principio...--> fuente de alimentación , ver cuantos voltajes diferentes genera es lo primero y lo segundo, ve si estan correctos. Tendrá que ir descartando de a una cosa por vez. Ahora me voy a dormir


----------



## Isco3713 (May 25, 2022)

Buenas tardes al foro de electroncia, tengo un equipo Genius Sw-5.1 1800 quisiera saber el modelo exacto de esta pieza, tuvo corto y se quemo y no se cual sea el modelo o la numeracion para hacer el remplazo


----------



## switchxxi (May 25, 2022)

Isco3713 dijo:


> Buenas tardes al foro de electroncia, tengo un equipo Genius Sw-5.1 1800 quisiera saber el modelo exacto de esta pieza, tuvo corto y se quemo y no se cual sea el modelo o la numeracion para hacer el remplazo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282817



En los primeros post adjuntaron varios manuales ¿ Revisaste si alguno coincide con tu placa ?


----------



## Isco3713 (May 25, 2022)

Ya revisé y ninguno hace referencia al modelo que tengo, tengo la esperanza de poder conseguir la numeración o el modelo de esa pieza para poder comprarla y así remplazarla.


----------



## unmonje (May 25, 2022)

Isco3713 dijo:


> Ya revisé y ninguno hace referencia al modelo que tengo, tengo la esperanza de poder conseguir la numeración o el modelo de esa pieza para poder comprarla y así remplazarla.


Parece un regulador de voltaje --> (7805 /7808 /7810/7812 /1815/7824 ó algunos otros mas, como el LM317 creo)


----------



## DJ T3 (May 25, 2022)

Isco3713 dijo:


> Ya revisé y ninguno hace referencia al modelo que tengo


Post #5 de este mismo tópico.
Descargalo y comparas...

Para referencias, mira mi firma


----------

